# Engine Light On 2002 Altima idles too fast about 1200 rpm after warm up



## ScottMMcDonald (Jun 16, 2005)

My engine light came on the other day and I took my 2002 altima with 41,000 miles to autozone to have the code read. The code was 504 if I remember correctly which meant the engine was idling too fast. Yes...the Tach shows an idle of about 1200 to 1300 after warm up. Anyone experience this before? If so....what did you do to fix it? I checked out my service manual and it seems to point to a defective ecm.....ouch! Would love to hear from anyone that has experienced this type of problem with their altima!

My first post on this web site. Glad to have found you!!!

Thanks,

Scott McDonald


----------



## ScottMMcDonald (Jun 16, 2005)

ScottMMcDonald said:


> My engine light came on the other day and I took my 2002 altima with 41,000 miles to autozone to have the code read. The code was 504 if I remember correctly which meant the engine was idling too fast. Yes...the Tach shows an idle of about 1200 to 1300 after warm up. Anyone experience this before? If so....what did you do to fix it? I checked out my service manual and it seems to point to a defective ecm.....ouch! Would love to hear from anyone that has experienced this type of problem with their altima!
> 
> My first post on this web site. Glad to have found you!!!
> 
> ...


Well, stupid me....for leaving this post. Did a check on the site and it looks like more than one of us is having this problem.....What did you do to fix it?


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

ScottMMcDonald said:


> What did you do to fix it?


I think this requires recalibrating the drive-by-wire throttle, but I don't know what's involved with that... although I do recall running across this info somewhere. Maybe try altimas.net?? (pardon the dirty language.. lol).


----------

